# Trek 9800



## woodbutcher (23 Jul 2017)

A friend in Switzerland has a 1995/6 Trek 9800 hardtail which she bought in the States in 1996 for about $2000. The bike has had a fair amount of use and is in need of some tlc. My question is, would it be worth while spending time and l guess cash fixing it up to ride again ? 
I will ask her to email me a photo or two if anyone thinks it is a project worth pursuing.


----------



## Cycleops (23 Jul 2017)

Is this the one with the all carbon frame or the with ali lugs and carbon tubes? I bought one of the latter I think down here a while ago, it was very light.
Look forward to the pics.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2017)

Don't see why not. Just factor in suspension service and parts.


----------



## woodbutcher (23 Jul 2017)

Cycleops said:


> Is this the one with the all carbon frame or the with ali lugs and carbon tubes? I bought one of the latter I think down here a while ago, it was very light.
> Look forward to the pics.


I only have this one pic. but maybe you can tell which model it is


----------



## Cycleops (23 Jul 2017)

That looks like the all carbon framed bike. The one I bought was the 8300 composite. I wasn't sure.




If the frame is sound it'd give it a go.


----------



## Noob (2 Sep 2017)

.[/QUOTE]


woodbutcher said:


> A friend in Switzerland has a 1995/6 Trek 9800 hardtail which she bought in the States in 1996 for about $2000. The bike has had a fair amount of use and is in need of some tlc. My question is, would it be worth while spending time and l guess cash fixing it up to ride again ?
> 
> I will ask her to email me a photo or two if anyone thinks it is a project worth pursuing


I have the same bike I can sell it to you cheap.


----------

